# Backtrack 5 Arm Edition??



## dushotgun (Jul 18, 2011)

Since BT5 has an arm edition what is the chance if getting it running in the touchpad? Maybe how they do it on the Xoom? I know they already have Ubuntu running so it shouldn't be that big of a stretch right?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Not that big of a stretch at all.
Hope the card supports monitor mode or BT5 is pretty much useless


----------



## dushotgun (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah I don't know if there is anyway to tell about the wifi other than boot it up and try. I would love to see it up and working!


----------



## Gibbon (Sep 3, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Not that big of a stretch at all.
> Hope the card supports monitor mode or BT5 is pretty much useless


But with host USB (via host cable + y adapter), could you not attach a wireless adapter that supports monitor mode / injection?


----------



## dushotgun (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah that's probably a possibility. I managed to get Bt5 packages loaded onto Ubuntu but I ran into a problem. When you go to enable monitor mode it won't start. It looks like to get the wifi card to work in chroot they made the connection indirect. It shows up as eth0 instead of wlan0 like it should. If we could get direct access to the wifi card we could test it to see of it supports monitor mode like the Xoom does. Does anyone know if it's a possibly to modify chroot and/or webos to get direct access?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Gibbon said:


> But with host USB (via host cable + y adapter), could you not attach a wireless adapter that supports monitor mode / injection?


I don't see why not. If anything wireshark will be supported and when that occurs we can look at how it's utilizing the hardware for mon

What primary tools is everyone interested in seeing on the touchpad?
aircrack, wireshark, auto-root scripting...?


----------



## dushotgun (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah I'm looking for gerix since it's all in one.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone with a touchpad willing to crack it open and check out the card?
I won't have one until somewhere between the 9th and 14th.

If you don't do electronics mods please do not try this.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Is anyone working on a backtrack5 build?

Also, I've been thinking about this


----------



## koaschten (Aug 31, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Anyone with a touchpad willing to crack it open and check out the card?
> I won't have one until somewhere between the 9th and 14th.
> 
> If you don't do electronics mods please do not try this.


Why crack it open if others already did that for us? http://www.isuppli.com/Teardowns/News/Pages/HP-TouchPad-Carries-$318-Bill-of-Materials.aspx



> Atheros AR6003X-BC2B WLAN a/b/g/n


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Is anyone working on a backtrack5 build?
> Also, I've been thinking about this


There is also the Arch Linux ARM option, just saying.

Once they are done with arch chroot, they will try make a dual boot.


----------



## ApplesRevenge (Aug 25, 2011)

So rather than tear down my Touchpad, I thought I'd use TechRepublics teardown.
The HP Touchpad uses an Atheros AR6003X chipset, doing a quick search on compatibility for Backtrack shows that the AR6003 generation chipset does not support injection under the Linux ath6kl driver (via aircrack-ng site).


----------

